# Rear Disc Brakes Conversion



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

try the search button. i believe that someone was going to try this soon. not sure what the thread is called tho


----------



## Cruzin mando (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah i would be interested in this too ive done this to my honda but seeing that there is more electronics on the cruze oh and will this matter on the ECO model?


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Never did a brake disc conversion. I'd imagine to do the whole swap you have to remove the whole rear drum brake assembly and get right down to the hub, and you can then start with putting on the brake disc, caliper, etc 

I don't think much has changed with the vehicle braking system in cars today, especially on the cruze.


----------



## karl1991 (Apr 28, 2014)

me to i wanna do the disc conversion on my lt1 but i dont how and what part i need and how much it will cost


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you need to replace the whole rear axel for disc brakes.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I think the finally verdict on the drum to disc conversion was that it wasn't worth it cruze has on of the best stopping power one drums are adjusted

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> I think the finally verdict on the drum to disc conversion was that it wasn't worth it cruze has on of the best stopping power one drums are adjusted
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Most of the stopping power comes from the front brakes, so...

I suggest that you powder coat ur drums, since surface rust will appear after 1 year of use and if you want real braking power, change ur pads for higher friction models and if its not enough, then you'll need to do what i did and change the front brakes all together.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow, what a resurrected post.

The final consensus was the following:

There are two different types of axles for Cruzes with drum brakes. One has mounting points for drums only, and one has mounting points for both. If you have the one with both, you can do a conversion.

I'm half tempted to create a new thread and sticky it since this keeps being brought up, or resurrected time and time again.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> I'm half tempted to create a new thread and sticky it since this keeps being brought up, or resurrected time and time again.


I would love for this to happen. I HATE the pedal feel with drums and it would be cheaper to do a rear disc swap that to trade my car for a 2LT/LTZ. I would also rather use off the shelf GM parts if possible before using some kit.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Smurfenstein said:


> Wow, what a resurrected post.
> 
> 
> I'm half tempted to create a new thread and sticky it since this keeps being brought up, or resurrected time and time again.


My vote is for sticky, I was just searching this topic myself.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Hers is the one started some time back: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-wheels-tires-brakes-suspension/4773-rear-brake-conversion.html. I didnt go thru all the threads. This may give you a start.


----------

